

Vivify: A color scheme editor for vim - ghosthamlet
http://bytefluent.com/vivify/

======
adharmad
Indeed very nice....which is the colorscheme on the site BTW?

~~~
typicalbender
The default one when you load the site? Its corporation. There is a box on the
right hand side that allows you to search and see popular themes. Or did you
mean the color scheme of the website itself?

~~~
adharmad
Thanks! I meant the vim colorscheme.

------
tarr11
Neat project!

